# Work order from 2 companies



## mattscrap (Apr 11, 2016)

Has anyone came across getting the same work order from two different companies we are expanding and just got the same mow on a property from two companies has this happened to anyone


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

All the time in the past years. Send in to the company that pays the best and report mow not needed to the other company


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

I've got one property now that has grass cut orders for P&P and REO from the same company. I did my moral duty and informed them, but it's like talking to a brick wall. Until they figure it out on there own I'm double dippin without feeling guilty.


----------



## mattscrap (Apr 11, 2016)

safeguard dropout said:


> I've got one property now that has grass cut orders for P&P and REO from the same company. I did my moral duty and informed them, but it's like talking to a brick wall. Until they figure it out on there own I'm double dippin without feeling guilty.


I called both companies and told them and was told then I would get double pay on it as its the issue companies issuing the work orders so now I am mowing the property weekly instead of biweekly even if it dont need it cause both require mow even if not needed oh well just more money


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

And then 6 months from now when the companies audit the billing they will see that they were paying double and you will get back charged.


----------



## Allout (Jun 18, 2015)

Isn't that some **** demanded to mow it no matter what but they eventually kick it back saying you shouldn't have mowed now you owe us


----------



## mattscrap (Apr 11, 2016)

Yea the more we expand the more I am seeing of the bs everyone talks about with companies I have yet to have a charge back or issue but now that I have started working for another company I am starting to see stuff that makes me wonder about some of the companies we apply at


----------



## newreo (May 30, 2014)

mattscrap said:


> Yea the more we expand the more I am seeing of the bs everyone talks about with companies I have yet to have a charge back or issue but now that I have started working for another company I am starting to see stuff that makes me wonder about some of the companies we apply at


Just some?


----------



## mattscrap (Apr 11, 2016)

Yea we have only signed up with 3 nationals and 2 local companies and only dealing it issue on 2 of them


----------



## IPS (May 24, 2015)

I have been riding that train for a while now. I haven't had the company's find out yet...moral dilemma? NO! I double dip and consider it repay for the charge backs we incur. I would never inform them! As if the company will go out of their way to inform you that the property they just assigned to you has 28" tall grass, 3 broken windows, a pool that needs securing and 20 missing light switch covers. :vs_smile: Or better yet, sure we will pay you XXX when actually they only plan on paying you $12. Or not at all! I have to say between snow and grass i have had 4 property's with dual WO. Unfortunately, 2 of them are under contract.:crying: 







safeguard dropout said:


> I've got one property now that has grass cut orders for P&P and REO from the same company. I did my moral duty and informed them, but it's like talking to a brick wall. Until they figure it out on there own I'm double dippin without feeling guilty.


----------



## Patty14729 (Sep 18, 2014)

Anyone every figure out why a bank/company would retain 2 preservation specialists for the same property? We encounter it very frequently


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Patty14729 said:


> Anyone every figure out why a bank/company would retain 2 preservation specialists for the same property? We encounter it very frequently



1st and 2nd notes both in default with different banks.....


----------



## jandt2015 (May 19, 2015)

Safeguard is not a company to work for. They rip you off at the least, and their orders take forever to do, and then 45 days later you find they have not paid what they are supposed to and the only way is to appeal it, and then they don't pay anyway....RUN THE OTHER WAY!!!


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

Ha Ha Ha Ha!!! This was forwarded to me by a Safeguard vendor this morning.


Hey Grass Vendors,

Please do not report “Weather delay”, “Can’t cut due to weather” or anything similar……

There is always something to do, even when the ground is snow covered, soggy or wet.

If ground is snow covered or too wet to put wheels on the ground with risking damage to the property, use a weed-whacker/trimmer instead?....:vs_worry:


Ha! I'll get right on that $35 acre with my weed whacker!! What planet are these people from?!?!


----------

